# My worst fear...happened tonight!



## Carlos9827 (Jul 28, 2016)

Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.

Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.

This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


----------



## robg77 (May 17, 2016)

It looks like the pax exploded. Is that brain matter on the rear window? I'm sorry this happened. I picked up two drunk girls Monday (during the day) and had a near miss. One of the girls opened the door while I was stopped at a red light and went to town. Luckily, nothing got inside. I ended the ride there and told them, politely, to leave my car. Sounds like your pax knew she was going to be charged.


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Noob.. 1. drives a new car for Fuber and 2. doesn't have barf bags for the drunks.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


I MAY NEVER BUY A USED CAR AGAIN !

ITS " UBERIZED NOW !"

Coming Soon : POOL PUKE

BE PUKED ON BY COMPLETE STRANGERS !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tamalama (Nov 21, 2015)

Damn. Sorry.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


Damn, that makes even the little girl in The Exorcist look like a rank amateur.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


I must say that in my 16 years of driving I have never witnessed anything close to that explosion of puke. You definitely are in the running for the "The Top Barf Bag on Wheels" award. It's a yearly award given out by Linda Blair. This is easily all of a $300 cleaning fee.


----------



## SandyD (May 8, 2016)

This cannot be unseen. Why did I look? Augh! 

Sorry you have to deal with that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Will smell good in the morning !


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Should have popped her butt and rubbed her nose in it...


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


Jeez.Is she the girl from the Exorcist? How did she manage to get it everywhere.Yikes.Not cool!!!Why would someone get them self so drunk they vomit in someone's car.I don't understand that shit


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

And THIS is why I stop driving at midnight, folks...

I also cancel on anyone badly slurring speech too


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm not even gonna click on those thumbnail images!

Sorry to hear it happen to you. Welcome to Uber!


----------



## UberMikeyX (Apr 27, 2016)

I think I just threw up in my mouth


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Gurgles and hiccups. If you hear gurgles and hiccups from a drunk you can be a sure something bad is gonna happen soon. Stop the car! Get them out!!!


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm sorry but I loled.

That was not your average pukeage.


----------



## SurgeorSuckit (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW.. how does that even happen like that??? I don't think $300 will even come close to covering the cost to clean that.. I would be wanting to replace the rear seats entirely... sorry that happened to you man.. don't you have barf bags? or even some plastic shopping bags? (I keep a bunch of them in my car within easy reach).


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


Christmas came early for you my friend.


----------



## Cctx61 (May 13, 2016)

"Picked up two girls." 

I was hoping for a better story with that beginning. I was thinking about driving at night to make more money but I think I will drop them off at the bars and let others pick them up.


----------



## SomeDrivingGuy (May 10, 2016)

That sucks. Looks easy to clean. I've cleaned something worse in a car. 

When I puked in my car as a youngster you couldn't tell the next day.


----------



## cindimams (Jul 9, 2016)

OMG!

I would die. Then puke, Then die again.

I don't get it myself how people can get that drunk enough to puke like that....Oh wait. College.


----------



## Carlos9827 (Jul 28, 2016)

***UPDATE***
So Lyft agreed to reimburse me only $120. I went back and forth with "Lyft Support" which is a complete joke if you ask me, and they stood their ground and said $120 is all I was gonna get. I was thinking of writing to their corporate office but I figured it might not be worth the trouble.
I got several quotes of $180-$200 for detail. But ended up paying $135 for an interior detail. And they did a good job. I feel like I still get an occasional whiff of "something" when I get into my car but I could just be psychological since I know someone barfed in my car. Since this girls ride was $8 I guess I just lost $7 in the end right lol
If I figure in the fact that u couldn't drive for the rest of the night plus 2 days it took before I was finally able to get car detailed (I have a full time job) then I lost more money but I guess this is about living and learning 
I have plastic bags in the car now btw! Haha
And going forward if I even sense the person might be too drunk I'm not letting them in my car


----------



## KnightRider (Aug 17, 2015)

In most cases that's considered a bio-hazard. You don't know if the person had any disease or virus. Some can live up to two weeks without a host (think gas station pump guns). Serious stuff like Hep. Under your circumstance I would have taken it to a remediation company that deals in repairing bio-hazardous damage from a vehicle. The pores of your perforated leather absorbed material. Just because it's clean, it isn't clean. This would fall under their comprehensive coverage, and chances are that the seats and rear upper speaker panel would have to be replaced. 2K+ repair that Uber and Lyft try to avoid by sending you to their insurance company.


----------



## Campark (May 14, 2016)

Lol, pics r killin me... how the hell did she manage to do that to your car...


----------



## Carlos9827 (Jul 28, 2016)

KnightRider said:


> In most cases that's considered a bio-hazard. You don't know if the person had any disease or virus. Some can live up to two weeks without a host (think gas station pump guns). Serious stuff like Hep. Under your circumstance I would have taken it to a remediation company that deals in repairing bio-hazardous damage from a vehicle. The pores of your perforated leather absorbed material. Just because it's clean, it isn't clean. This would fall under their comprehensive coverage, and chances are that the seats and rear upper speaker panel would have to be replaced. 2K+ repair that Uber and Lyft try to avoid by sending you to their insurance company.


Wow I never thought about this. What do you think I should do?


----------



## UberReallySucks (Jul 17, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> Wow I never thought about this. What do you think I should do?


Never settle for what they offer you at first. Remind them of their own terms of use when they tell you they have to get permission from the rider ... No permission is needed. And you will get your $ 250.00... after 3 emails or so.
This applies to Uber but I imagine to Uber's Mini me too, since they mimic everything Uber does.

*Repair or Cleaning Fees.
You shall be responsible for the cost of repair for damage to, or necessary cleaning of, Third Party Provider vehicles and property resulting from use of the Services under your Account in excess of normal "wear and tear" damages and necessary cleaning ("Repair or Cleaning"). In the event that a Third Party Provider reports the need for Repair or Cleaning, and such Repair or Cleaning request is verified by Uber in Uber's reasonable discretion, Uber reserves the right to facilitate payment for the reasonable cost of such Repair or Cleaning on behalf of the Third Party Provider using your payment method designated in your Account. Such amounts will be transferred by Uber to the applicable Third Party Provider and are non-refundable.*


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005JOW9LA/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> So Lyft agreed to reimburse me only $120. I went back and forth with "Lyft Support" which is a complete joke if you ask me, and they stood their ground and said $120 is all I was gonna get. I was thinking of writing to their corporate office but I figured it might not be worth the trouble.
> I got several quotes of $180-$200 for detail. But ended up paying $135 for an interior detail. And they did a good job. I feel like I still get an occasional whiff of "something" when I get into my car but I could just be psychological since I know someone barfed in my car. Since this girls ride was $8 I guess I just lost $7 in the end right lol
> If I figure in the fact that u couldn't drive for the rest of the night plus 2 days it took before I was finally able to get car detailed (I have a full time job) then I lost more money but I guess this is about living and learning
> ...


That would have been a $300 cleaning fee reimbursement a year ago. Uber and Lyft have recently lowered cleaning fees.


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

butchr said:


> That would have been a $300 cleaning fee reimbursement a year ago. Uber *and Lyft have recently lowered cleaning fees*.


Huh.... imagine that

CC


----------



## 60000_TaxiFares (Dec 3, 2015)

There were other drivers that had far more fares than me....

Even in an old *$1800 300k mi Cop car*... vinyl seats, floor, the old hose out... that would have got our attention... and we hardly got anything for such stuff... however that is 3 or 4 sigma... medical term projectile upchuck and such?

I guess with me (and others) it was to the point if no shots were fired, all was well. Many of the fleet cabs I drove had* probably been hosed out* at least 10 times for such stuff so one's nose may have been jaded. However the *car wash* vacuum _then_ *hose* worked well...

Don't know the details but in general don't let that stuff sit *two days*. *Drop a bunch of dimes* and *vacuum* the worst of it out at the carwash if anything. I know in one's personal vehicles (or nice cabs) the old hose ho isn't practical for fabric or leather. Staying out of the hot sun in the interim I guess would be helpful too.

Well *now you know why* a lot of fleet cabs are old cop cars... and are the way they are. Lease vehicles, 6000+ fares/year times x amount of years....

Uh.. what is it... ok, yeah Uber on.. this is why you *make the big bucks* anyway.

Stay Safe

CC


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

That's nothing, just wait until the person sitting behind you upchucks all over the back of your head and neck, LOL!


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


I started to carry medium sized garbage bag. One neatly tucked behind each seat. I also carry a roll of paper towels in the second row tucked under the driver's seat... just in case. It's my worst fear.

A friend of mine told me that he jokingly tells them they will be charged a $200 cleaning fee, so let him know if he needs to pull aside n also points them to the plastic bag.


----------



## Nenee (Jul 19, 2016)

Carlos9827 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> So Lyft agreed to reimburse me only $120. I went back and forth with "Lyft Support" which is a complete joke if you ask me, and they stood their ground and said $120 is all I was gonna get. I was thinking of writing to their corporate office but I figured it might not be worth the trouble.
> I got several quotes of $180-$200 for detail. But ended up paying $135 for an interior detail. And they did a good job. I feel like I still get an occasional whiff of "something" when I get into my car but I could just be psychological since I know someone barfed in my car. Since this girls ride was $8 I guess I just lost $7 in the end right lol
> If I figure in the fact that u couldn't drive for the rest of the night plus 2 days it took before I was finally able to get car detailed (I have a full time job) then I lost more money but I guess this is about living and learning
> ...


Yeah the concept is good, but they often just jump right in. Sometimes it's hard to tell how intoxicated they are.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

KnightRider said:


> In most cases that's considered a bio-hazard. You don't know if the person had any disease or virus. Some can live up to two weeks without a host (think gas station pump guns). Serious stuff like Hep. Under your circumstance I would have taken it to a remediation company that deals in repairing bio-hazardous damage from a vehicle. The pores of your perforated leather absorbed material. Just because it's clean, it isn't clean. This would fall under their comprehensive coverage, and chances are that the seats and rear upper speaker panel would have to be replaced. 2K+ repair that Uber and Lyft try to avoid by sending you to their insurance company.


Fortunately most of the pathogens that live in the human body can't live very long outside of it. We also have an advantage in the summer: park your car in direct sunlight with the windows closed all day, the temperature inside will definitely get hot enough to kill all viruses and most bacteria.

That was disgusting. Pro car detailers deal with vomit all the time and can do a very good job, sounds like they did.


----------



## oscardelta (Sep 30, 2015)

I wouldn't worry about it. As long as you got those coveted five stars, all will be good. Remember, it's not about the money, it's about _the ratings_.


----------



## Uberexcellence (Aug 1, 2016)

My first in car barfing passenger was last night. I have a plastic pail in the front that I keep for those instances. I thought I handled it okay. I felt bad for her barfing, but I felt even worse for her when I had to help her out of the car. She looked humiliated and miserable.


----------



## ChinatownJake (Jan 3, 2016)

My deepest sympathies. This goes beyond anything we should have to expect to deal with.
And forget The Exorcist... The photos you shared are more The Meaning of Life (go to 2:20 minute mark).


----------



## Brandon Nagbe (Jun 21, 2016)

Cctx61 said:


> "Picked up two girls."
> 
> I was hoping for a better story with that beginning. I was thinking about driving at night to make more money but I think I will drop them off at the bars and let others pick them up.


 I pick up drunks all the time, not one throw up in the car in a year, if they did this to my car I would clean it up In a hour my self and spend the money from the clean up fee on taxes....


----------



## UberJu (Jul 11, 2016)

Damn... Even if they paid you $1000 it's not worth it. Damn


----------



## U for Uber (Jun 28, 2016)

Your own fault deciding to Uber with a brand new car. You fell for the poor illusion "pay off your monthly payments while driving!". The gas on this car isn't even that great!

I'm going to laugh if this wasn't for SELECT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cctx61 said:


> "Picked up two girls."
> 
> I was hoping for a better story with that beginning. I was thinking about driving at night to make more money but I think I will drop them off at the bars and let others pick them up.


Yes.
Maybe a story that ended in a swallowing,not spewing.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


I hope you got your cleaning fee before posting this. Uber does google image searches for fraud. Others have been denied.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Dang that is insane it's everywhere . I quit working the bar shifts but I still keep Gallon Ziploc Freezer Bags in my car just in case . If a passenger even looks like it's a 10% chance they're going puke I just hand it to them and politely say (I'm sure you're fine but you look like you might be getting a little sick , if you do use this bag to avoid a $200 clean up fee that Uber charges " 

I've also just driven away from people if at pick up they seem to drunk or if I talk to them on the phone first and they are slurring their words. Cancel and move on its not worth the hassle


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Good grief. Was she trying to cover the entire interior of the car? What is wrong with the people who use Uber? They aren't normal people.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

So much for that new car smell.


----------



## 5startransport (Jul 30, 2016)

dude that sucks lol..how much did you get for that?


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I am still trying to figure out if you are really so naive to think that someone throwing up in your car should be your biggest fear driving for Uber, I hope this is the worst that happens to all of us.


----------



## JerseyBoy911 (Nov 14, 2015)

Carlos9827 said:


> ***UPDATE***
> So Lyft agreed to reimburse me only $120. I went back and forth with "Lyft Support" which is a complete joke if you ask me, and they stood their ground and said $120 is all I was gonna get. I was thinking of writing to their corporate office but I figured it might not be worth the trouble.
> I got several quotes of $180-$200 for detail. But ended up paying $135 for an interior detail. And they did a good job. I feel like I still get an occasional whiff of "something" when I get into my car but I could just be psychological since I know someone barfed in my car. Since this girls ride was $8 I guess I just lost $7 in the end right lol
> If I figure in the fact that u couldn't drive for the rest of the night plus 2 days it took before I was finally able to get car detailed (I have a full time job) then I lost more money but I guess this is about living and learning
> ...


Did you show them the invoice??? Tell them you won't be driving Lyft then ! Uber On!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Carlos9827 said:


> Well you guys, after almost a year of driving for Uber and Lyft without incident or any close calls even...this happened tonight.
> 
> Picked up two girls. One of them was very drunk but didn't even seem drunk. 30 seconds into the ride the one girl (sober one) tells the drunk friend if she needs us to pull over to let me know, this is where I realize I might have a problem. The sober friend says it's only a 10 minute ride and that her friend will be fine. We're on the freeway about 5 minutes away from their destination when all the sudden the sober friend asks me if I have a bag. Not even 2 seconds later I get the worse smell of vomit I've ever smelled. I don't know what the heck this girl ate. I knew she had thrown up but I was afraid to look back. The next thing I hear is the sober friend telling her drunk friend, she was gonna have to pay to clean up my car. Still refusing to look back, I ask, how bad is it? I'm assuming they didn't even know what to say so they remained silent. This is when I turn the light on and turned back.
> 
> This is a brand new Optima SXL that I haven't even had for a year yet.


if you suspect somebody is about to puke, never listen to the pax they always lie


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

cindimams said:


> OMG!
> 
> I would die. Then puke, Then die again.
> 
> I don't get it myself how people can get that drunk enough to puke like that....Oh wait. College.


HAHA Yep, that is me as well... You puke, I puke. If anyone pukes, their arses are out of the car straightaway.


----------



## ChiChilly (Jun 9, 2016)

KnightRider said:


> In most cases that's considered a bio-hazard. You don't know if the person had any disease or virus. Some can live up to two weeks without a host (think gas station pump guns). Serious stuff like Hep. Under your circumstance I would have taken it to a remediation company that deals in repairing bio-hazardous damage from a vehicle. The pores of your perforated leather absorbed material. Just because it's clean, it isn't clean. This would fall under their comprehensive coverage, and chances are that the seats and rear upper speaker panel would have to be replaced. 2K+ repair that Uber and Lyft try to avoid by sending you to their insurance company.


You are absolutely right, it is a biohazard. There are kits however that cost about $100-150... somewhere around there.


----------



## Iatsan (Jul 14, 2016)

It happened tonigth. Got the $150 cleaning fee at least.


----------

